# New S&W M&P 9mm any thing I should know



## ludlowbr (Dec 17, 2008)

I just bought myself a S&W M&P 9mm for my Christmas gift to myself, and was wondering if their is any thing i should be aware of for this handgun?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

S&W seems to have worked out ALL the bugs in the M&P... save one.

Some M&Ps, mostly the 5" (like my Pro Series) and the 9L, are having some failure to extract issues, due to the additional slide weight, 16lb recoil springs (same spring as the 4" guns), and tight/rough chambers (due to internal melonite coatings).

The fix is simple. Polish the chamber, throat, and feed ramp (good idea for any gun), and if it is suffering from weak ejection of FTEs, swap out a 13lb recoil spring for the factory 16lb.

S&W is swapping out the barrels and springs on a good number of the 5" guns that are having issues. This is a very small percentage of the guns, but it's there. Very few 4"ers have ANY issues at all.

Low bore axis, good sights, and the gravely trigger is MUCH better after 400-500 rounds/dry-fires... Enjoy.

JeffWard


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Just put about 300 rounds through it to break it in, mine was ejecting brass in my face at first but I haven't noticed it after I broke it in.
I have a friend that has the mindset if it's not a Sig it's crap but he had to admit the S&W is a sweet gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Tell him his Sig is heavy, thick, expensive, and has a mile-high bore axis, hense it's flip. Tell him to enjoy his 12lb Double action first pull, his 3/4" trigger up-take, and his half-mile reset...

Than, remind him that the Navy Seals still carry them, so he doesn't cry...

Then enjoy your M&P.

JeffWard


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Tell him his Sig is heavy, thick, expensive, and has a mile-high bore axis, hense it's flip. Tell him to enjoy his 12lb Double action first pull, his 3/4" trigger up-take, and his half-mile reset...
> 
> Than, remind him that the Navy Seals still carry them, so he doesn't cry...
> 
> ...


:smt041:boxing:


----------

